

Things that I can do to get the first 10 users for a free product - AbdlBahajaj

There are a lot of material online ( in witch my Y Combinator contributed to significantly ) on how to build a product, grow a start up , hiring people , etc... I didn&#x27;t find enough material on how to get the first 10 users to even land on your webpage( You need people to land on your page before they decide if it is a good product or not )
Some obvious ways are:
    google AdWords,
    facebook ads  ,
    sending it to friends and family,
    physically approaching people ( your market ) and telling them about the product.<p>Can you please share your experiences&#x2F;ways on how get the first 10 users?
======
c-rack
There is a good list of places where to post your startup to get your first
users:

[https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup](https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup)

